# AMERICAN Chestnuts !!!



## Woody (Aug 8, 2002)

To everyone interested: 
Last year I joined the American Chestnut Cooperators' Foundation in an attempt to reintroduce blight resistant American Chestnuts back into my 50 acres of mountaintop land in northeast Tennessee. As a child I can remember my grandfather talking about our land being covered with HUGE American Chestnuts, which eventually disappeared due to the blight that hit in the first part of the century. I would love to see them growing again, and I'm sure the generations after me would enjoy them as well. The foundation is doing as much as is humanly possible to get people interested in these beautiful trees and participate in planting them back into the forests where they once used to thrive. I would highly recommend that as many people as possible get involved by joining the ACCF (VERY inexpensive yearly dues) and planting either seednuts or seedlings. Check out their website at:
http://www.ppws.vt.edu/griffin/accf.html
You can E mail Lucille for info or if you have any questions at:
[email protected]
Please help us reintroduce these magnificent trees into the forests again!

Thanks!
Andrew (Woody)


----------

